# Old Train Station Shoot



## pkae1989 (Aug 2, 2011)

I did a really fun photo shoot the other day at an old train station in CT. A lot of people liked this, so I thought I'd share it with all of you. 

Thoughts?


----------



## photogir2002 (Aug 2, 2011)

What a great idea! I love the vintage feel. I'd add a texture or give it a more vintage feel even. black and white would be cool with one like this!


----------



## Virtuosos (Aug 2, 2011)

I love all of it except those gift sign/rest room sign :/ but yes...it is definately a pretty photo and a great capture (not to mention a lovely model )


----------



## Bitter Jeweler (Aug 4, 2011)

I don't like her smack dab center.



I also think a version of this would work shot vertical, better.


----------



## useakme (Aug 7, 2011)

I like the idea of the photo, but I agree with her in the middle. She should be positioned to the left of the scene since she is looking to the right. Just my opinion.


----------



## D-B-J (Aug 7, 2011)

Nice.  My sisters wedding was on the steam train and boat.


----------



## billydoo73 (Aug 10, 2011)

if you could crop of the "gifts" and "restrooms" signs, it would look like an old 1930's photo...given that you make it look a little older.  pretty cool.


----------



## bennielou (Aug 12, 2011)

The first one is heaven!


----------

